# New Badis species described



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A new species of Badis, a genus in the family Badidae, has been described. A relative of the Badis badis included in our profiles. Data and photo here:
New species of Badis described | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very neat fish. Thanks for posting it.


----------

